

Ask HN: What kind of applications use ELB? - nikhilhandigol

I am trying to get a sense of the kind of applications that use the Elastic Load Balancing feature of Amazon EC2. Are they computation intensive or more data intensive? Concrete examples would be great.
======
aonic
ELB is well suited towards web traffic versus general TCP load balancing as
you could accomplish with Pound, or HAProxy.

So theres a good chance ELB is mostly used to load balance between web servers
to scale out horizontally as single web/app servers reach their limits

